# D7100 to D7200



## PhotoriousMe (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a D7100 but would like a little better low light performance without spending a bundle more. I'm curious just how much better the D7200 is over the D7100 in low light?  I could trade in the D7100 body and get the D7200 body for $1200 Canadian, less the trade in. 

I'm in Canada. 

Dave


----------



## cgw (Feb 9, 2016)

IMHO, not enough difference to warrant the loss on the trade. Cameras are the new consumable, so shoot your D7100 till it breaks. Refurb D7200s are available direct thru Nikon.ca for around a grand. Watch photoprice.ca. Aden Camera and some of the Montreal stores are usually the price leaders. Suspect there will be some discounting during the summer into the fall, especially with the D500 debut. If it was a D7000 I'd say go for D7200 but save your money and keep your D7100.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Feb 9, 2016)

PhotoriousMe said:


> I have a D7100 but would like a little better low light performance without spending a bundle more. I'm curious just how much better the D7200 is over the D7100 in low light?  I could trade in the D7100 body and get the D7200 body for $1200 Canadian, less the trade in.
> 
> I'm in Canada.
> 
> Dave



I'm going to be the troll of this thread. Go up to a D610 or switch systems to a Sony A7.


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 9, 2016)

If you search the Web for d7100 vs d7200 images you should find what you need.  If I remember correctly you really had to pixel peep to notice the differenc. Is there a Lens you can buy that would help you out more? Like a nice prime lens.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 9, 2016)

Ive had both, have d7200. If low light is your only issue I wouldn't upgrade to d7200


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 9, 2016)

The difference between those two I don't think is worth the trade in. 

Now the D750...


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 9, 2016)

Without worrying about it or having to do much noise reduction, I shot my D7100 @ 1600 iso, the D7200 @ 2000 iso.

Expeed 3 vs Expeed 4 processor, larger buffer on the D7200 (if that matters to you).   

Camera Canada has the D7200 on sale for $1200, taxes in.

Your D7100 might be worth $500 if you sold it privately.

How much are they giving you for a trade in ?

Cheers, Don


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 9, 2016)

^ Post photos of what you took?


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 9, 2016)

D7100 @ 1600







D7200 @ 2000






Cheers, Don


----------



## goodguy (Feb 9, 2016)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Go up to a D610.


If you want better low light I too say get the D610, used one or refurbished one will not set you back too much.


----------



## cgw (Feb 9, 2016)

Camera Canada is a bit north of that with HST+shipping. Around C$1130-1150 seems to be the going price.

Wondering whether prices will rise with the crappy exchange rate.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm dying to see how the D500 performs in the real world in a couple of months...


----------



## goodguy (Feb 9, 2016)

Peeb said:


> I'm dying to see how the D500 performs in the real world in a couple of months...


Yeah, the hype is so high that I hope this camera will not disappoint.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 9, 2016)

I am actually having second thoughts on the D500 and get the D7200 kit with 18-140 and put the 18-140 on my D3300 for a light walk about use and use the sigma 150-600 glued on the D7200 for my birding-wildlife setup.Save the big difference in price for a latter date for the D500 after its been tested by many others and maybe the price drops bit in a year or so.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Feb 10, 2016)

[QUOTE="Don Kondra,  

Camera Canada has the D7200 on sale for $1200, taxes in.

Your D7100 might be worth $500 if you sold it privately.

How much are they giving you for a trade in ?

Cheers, Don[/QUOTE]

Don, I checked with Henry's and they said $425 to $450 on trade in.  Not much.  I don't think I will do it.  Might save for the D500 if it turns out to be as good as the specs.

Dave


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 10, 2016)

PhotoriousMe said:


> [QUOTE="Don Kondra,
> 
> Camera Canada has the D7200 on sale for $1200, taxes in.
> 
> ...





> Don, I checked with Henry's and they said $425 to $450 on trade in.  Not much.  I don't think I will do it.  Might save for the D500 if it turns out to be as good as the specs.
> 
> Dave



That's not that bad Dave.  Figure a two year old body is worth half of new.

I/we have simply waited too long to sell a D7100.  All of the refurbs going for $500 killed the used market.

After a month on six photo forums and over a 1000 views,  I found a local buyer for $580.

As to the d500, not sure I want to spend +$3000 Cdn.....

Of course they announced it a week after I purchased the D7200 !

Cheers, Don


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Mar 17, 2016)

Update, the $3000+ Cnd for the D500 just isn't in the cards and once I had already gotten the itch to buy a new body I went with the D7200.  I have 5 DX lenses so I stayed with a crop sensor camera.  I've had it a few weeks and I'm happy with the purchase which is what counts.  Guess it was a case of I didn't really need it but I wanted it.

Here is a shot from this past weekend.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 17, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> I am actually having second thoughts on the D500 and get the D7200 kit with 18-140 and put the 18-140 on my D3300 for a light walk about use and use the sigma 150-600 glued on the D7200 for my birding-wildlife setup.Save the big difference in price for a latter date for the D500 after its been tested by many others and maybe the price drops bit in a year or so.



BTW, the D500's are already being discounted in Europe  ==> Nikon D500 Now 10% Off In Europe | Nikon Rumors


----------



## wezza13 (Mar 18, 2016)

I went from a D7100 to a D600, but now fancy getting a D7200 as a backup and because I primarily shoot birds.

But the difference in low-light between the D7100 and D600 is massive, so that's what's putting me off buying the D7200 at the moment.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 18, 2016)

wezza13 said:


> I went from a D7100 to a D600, but now fancy getting a D7200 as a backup and because I primarily shoot birds.
> 
> But the difference in low-light between the D7100 and D600 is massive, so that's what's putting me off buying the D7200 at the moment.


I've contemplated that myself several times.  I had a d7000 that I held on to becz of the crop, but I found out the image cropping the d600 was better than the d7000.  So I sold the d7000.  I wouldn't mind having a d750 though.


----------



## wezza13 (Mar 19, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> wezza13 said:
> 
> 
> > I went from a D7100 to a D600, but now fancy getting a D7200 as a backup and because I primarily shoot birds.
> ...



I have a D7000 at the moment too as backup but it really isn't a patch on the D7100 that I had before.

The D750 certainly looks appealing though, but what I'm saving for is a D810 as I had a go on one and it really is a step up (or 3!) from the D600


----------



## fmw (Mar 19, 2016)

wezza13 said:


> I went from a D7100 to a D600, but now fancy getting a D7200 as a backup and because I primarily shoot birds.
> 
> But the difference in low-light between the D7100 and D600 is massive, so that's what's putting me off buying the D7200 at the moment.



Is there something about a D600 that prevents bird photography?


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 19, 2016)

fmw said:


> wezza13 said:
> 
> 
> > I went from a D7100 to a D600, but now fancy getting a D7200 as a backup and because I primarily shoot birds.
> ...



Ya oil leaks


----------



## Iglowlight (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello! I have been using D7100 for two years and I like it so much! This is lake Baikal in winter...


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 20, 2016)

Iglowlight said:


> Hello! I have been using D7100 for two years and I like it so much! This is lake Baikal in winter...
> View attachment 118055 View attachment 118056



I have said it before and Ill say it again now photographers are a lot like excavator/backhoe drivers, a good driver can get the best out of any machine, granted the digger might be total pig iron but non the less he/she will make it work. A bad driver on the other hand is a total waste of a good machine.


----------



## Iglowlight (Mar 20, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> Iglowlight said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I have been using D7100 for two years and I like it so much! This is lake Baikal in winter...
> ...



I hope, Im not a bad driver)
I appreciate my chance to live in such a great place...And Im going to study in the USA this year, that is why I want to realise my best shots there))
Here is Shamanka Mountaine at night


----------



## Nici (Mar 31, 2016)

I love these images.   I too have a Nikon D7100 and when I purchased it, was torn between that and the D7200.  After reading the specs and comparing images on the web, I decided the trade off between wasn't worth the money and bought the D7100 which I haven't regretted for a moment.   I upgraded from the D3100.  

May I ask, what lenses where these images taken with.   I love the sharpness of the birds.


----------



## Iglowlight (Apr 3, 2016)

Nici said:


> I love these images. I too have a Nikon D7100 and when I purchased it, was torn between that and the D7200. After reading the specs and comparing images on the web, I decided the trade off between wasn't worth the money and bought the D7100 which I haven't regretted for a moment. I upgraded from the D3100.
> 
> May I ask, what lenses where these images taken with. I love the sharpness of the birds.



Thank you for answering me. I also had the same choice and I am totally happy, that I chose D7100. I used Tokina 12-24/4  and Samyang 14 mm/2.8 for these shots


----------

